# 3 in 1 welder Q



## SE18 (Mar 14, 2013)

later today I'm going to pick up a stick/tig/plasma for $485 I found on craigslist, new, not opened. Asked owner why he didn't return it and he said he bought it for a project that didn't come about and it was past return a year or so later. It looks like this one:

http://www.amazon.com/LTPDC2000-Lotos-Plasma-weekend-special/dp/B004ZZRM5W/ref=pd_rhf_dp_s_cp_1_MJHY

I just wanted to get a sanity check before I go out there in a couple hours.

I'm aware that it's better to buy each machine separately (similar to not getting a mill-lathe-drill combo to use an analogy).

However, I'm cash strapped and about to get furloughed but need this to fix some steel furniture I have and weld some parts on my pickup truck (brackets holding exhaust, nothing safety wise should it fail)

and of course, I'll use this for a hobby welder as well. Maybe rig a kayak holder using bed frame and so on

iow, it won't be used continuously like a professional would be using.

looking forward to hearing from anyone with advice

thanks!

dave



(I had a previous thread on oxyacy, but the people who service the tanks in my area left bad taste in my mouth like they just want to assist contractors)


----------



## churchjw (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a friend that has one of these.  He does sculptures.  He uses it in spurts.  He went through 3 of them (all under warranty) They were good about sending new units.  Finally got one that kept working has had that one for about 2 years, I think, and still going well. I do think he was trying to use it very hard while under warranty so it may be fine for what you need it for.  It could also be their quality control is not the best.  But that is guessing. 

Jeff


----------



## SE18 (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks, Jeff. That doesn't sound too good about breaking down.


----------



## SE18 (Mar 14, 2013)

just located a bunch of reviews on this and I realize I'd be taking a gamble without a warranty. Sorry for this short thread, but back to looking. I've signed up for estate sales in my area using:

http://www.estatesales.net/


----------



## Ray C (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a 3:1 TIG/MMA/Plasma for about a year now. It gets heavy use at times (i.e. 6 hours runtime a day for 3-4 days) and is working well. With all welders, you get what you pay for. At the low end, unit-to-unit dependability is dicey. The really cheap units are notorious for breaking down and not working right out of the box. 

3:1 is a space savings which is why I went with one -but a good one costing upward of 1500 bucks. Mine is an Everlast Power-Pro 205. If I had more shop floorspace, individual units would be the way to go.

In all honesty, I'm not that crazy about anything out there in terms of brand. There are three among the second-tier (Everlast, Longevity and Eastwood) that people migrate toward. The 1st two have full features and controls and the Eastwood's tend to be general-shop-use machines. The name brands that have the minimum features I use a lot are so expensive, it's not even a consideration. -And guess what? If you read their online forums, the brand name units break down their fair share too...

If you're looking to do Aluminum TIG, you must have variable frequency AC output.  Some folks say they can TIG aluminum with a fixed frequency unit...  I guess that works -but I don't see how.  

Power: Get the most power you can afford and still carry around.

Ray


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 14, 2013)

Dave,
Be extremely carefull.  The major reason that you see these do cheap in unopened boxes is because the curremt owner is frustrated after exchanging the machine a couple f times.  They usually list the machines for cheap just to recover their losses.  Those machines have a terrible reputation about quality and longevity, they just dont hold up.    For that much you can get a name brand Hobart or Lincoln and di a much better job at mig.  Tig is a completely different critter and does require much more specialized equipment to be able to fo it well and properly.  I'm a retired welder and I bleed Miller blue, but there are alternatives that are just as good on the market.  Avoid the bargain basement multi process machines like they have VD from the school "virgin".  If you need additional info or help I am always available to help you sort out equipment and process questions based on approved industry literature and experience.

Bob


----------



## SE18 (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks, Ray. 

I think Jeff's friend had the best idea. Get a bunch of projects ready, buy the welder and use the heck out of it and put it thru its paces while still under warranty. If it holds up, good. If not, use the warranty. 

Hopefully a warranty without an extension would last a year, but recently I've been seeing warranties that are only 90 days on products. An extended warranty is in itself a sizeable chunk of money. For those who have the money, an extended warranty is no big deal. 

I have a feeling there are actuaries who do statistical studies on products and know a tool's mean time to failure (one of the company secrets) and calculate that so the odds are stacked in their favor, similar to what a casino would do.

I always like it when salesmen tell you their product is robust and will last forever and then try to push an extended warranty on you. Kind of irony there.


----------



## SE18 (Mar 14, 2013)

Bob, I appreciate your advise and offer to assist. I tried a MIG once and within about a minute I got slag blowback that solidified on the tip. The messy slag and that experience kind of turned me away from MIG. Plus, the fact that I have some really thick steel (1") that needs to be welded up and the MIG is better at the thinner stuff unless the mig is one of the pricey units.

Anyway, due to the sequester, my furlough starts next month so I won't have a lot of spending money. But I have a little for my birthday and might either go for a 225A stick welder. The AC is a lot less costly but I've noticed a lot of welders will tell you the DC is much smoother. So I'm kind of thinking about something like that.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 14, 2013)

Please read what Bob mentioned... I have a 3:1 not because I wanted one but because I don't have the space for individual units AND because the name brands are much more expensive. I was sweating bullets about the decision to get a high-end (2nd-tier) unit. The only reason I did was the 5 year warranty that comes as part of the price. If it were in my space/money budget, I'd be on the phone with Bob asking him which specific models of Miller he would recommend for the work I do (basic stick and all kinds of AL. 1-2 times per week and usually 4-5 hours at a time). 


If you're serious about this, take him up on his offer and get individual units of the best quality you can afford. Then again, a low end unit like this is a way to get into things and learn your way around.



Ray



SE18 said:


> thanks, Ray.
> 
> I think Jeff's friend had the best idea. Get a bunch of projects ready, buy the welder and use the heck out of it and put it thru its paces while still under warranty. If it holds up, good. If not, use the warranty.
> 
> ...


----------



## SE18 (Mar 14, 2013)

PM to Bob


----------



## xalky (Mar 14, 2013)

SE18 said:


> later today I'm going to pick up a stick/tig/plasma for $485 I found on craigslist, new, not opened. Asked owner why he didn't return it and he said he bought it for a project that didn't come about and it was past return a year or so later. It looks like this one:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/LTPDC2000-Lotos-Plasma-weekend-special/dp/B004ZZRM5W/ref=pd_rhf_dp_s_cp_1_MJHY
> 
> ...


$485 is cheap for that unit if its new in the box. I would'nt buy any welder without trying it first though. If it works ,it's a bargain. I had a 3-1 longevity 256pi. The plasma worked great and the tig function worked great on ac and dc. I never used the stick function but im sure that worked fine too. With your limited budget, I'd grab that puppy with one caveat...make sure it works first. If it works out of the box, it should be fine. Those units retail for around $1200+. Hell at $485, if you get a couple of years out of it, your doing good. My 2 cents.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 14, 2013)

My story about 3 in 1 stuff,

I went to buy a new guitar I needed immediately after my motorhome burned up. I played and liked (actually loved) a Takamine with built in affects. Played it in the store for about an hour and was ready to plunk down the $1,000.00 plus when I decided to try another of the affects. To my dismay it did not work & I came to the realization that when I sent the affects in for repair the guitar would have to go with it putting me out of business. I remember this every time I think of buying an "All in one" anything.


----------



## SE18 (Mar 15, 2013)

I spoke to the fellow who wanted to sell the 3 in 1 to back out of the deal and was surprised to find his feelings weren't hurt as there were already some folks lined up to buy it.

I'm in contact now with Bob for assistance. Also, I'm selling my old Canon camera equipment to get enough money for a decent starter welding outfit. It's surprising that there's still a big market on eBay for film camera SLR equipment.

Also, I'll be needing a welding helmet. I tried one from Harbor freight that was sold for cheap and it darkened so much that I couldn't see what I was doing when I was playing around with MIG last year. I think I need one that adjusts.


----------



## Steve M (Mar 15, 2013)

SE18 said:


> later today I'm going to pick up a stick/tig/plasma for $485 I found on craigslist, new, not opened. Asked owner why he didn't return it and he said he bought it for a project that didn't come about and it was past return a year or so later. It looks like this one:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/LTPDC2000-Lotos-Plasma-weekend-special/dp/B004ZZRM5W/ref=pd_rhf_dp_s_cp_1_MJHY
> 
> ...


----------

